# First Tarpon



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Launched with a fishing buddy, Mark, this morning at sunrise. The live bait bite was good and we quickly made plenty. Trolled/drifted live bait till about ten with no bites for me. Mark was cut off by a king and had another strike that could have been a tarpon. We were heading back toward the launch when my reel began to sing. Set the drag and the tarpon cleared the water. The tarpon made several jumps during the one hour fight that drug me 2 miles offshore. The fish was able to pull me at a steady 1.5 MPH for long stretches. Probably could have brought the fish to the kayak sooner but this was my first tarpon and I was a bit skidish about applying too much drag. Brought the tarpon to the side of the kayak and touched the leader! The fish was beat but while trying to pull the head closer to grab a hand hold on the jaw, my rod snapped!







Kept the fish on for a few more minutes. Let off drag but the fish still broke the line! 

We estimated the fish to be around 6 feet. In all the excitement I failed to pull out my camera and get a pic before attempting to pull the fish to the boat. Mark got this pic showing the fish near the boat.

Chris and Alan were also on the water early. Alan hooked up on a tarpon earlier. The last Mark and I saw them they were some three miles out. Spoke to Chris after getting off the water and he reported that Alan's tarpon was one of the biggest he had ever seen caught! :notworthy:


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

bet that was an awesome experience! good job on that poon!:thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

That's awesome man I saw a couple the other day off chickenbone beach but no hookup don't really know how to target them what did u catch him off of?


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats Doc! That's a bummer about your rod, but at least it was a tarpon that broke it and not a car door! Cool! I wonder what he weighed?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy:Way to go Doc....:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome, where did u launch? and how far out did he get hooked?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome day, made for a nice ride home I'm sure


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats Doc!!! I told you that tarpon are in a league of there own! For all you guys that have never battle these fish they are just awsome and you will have at the very least a 45 min fight on your hands. I have been busy with charters but plan to hit the big tarpon up soon.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Tarpon on Kayak*

Congrats, on your tarpon. You Kayak guys amaze me!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Doc,

Way to go!!! Sorry about the rod but at least it died in honorable combat!

What brand was it, might be able to get it warrantied?

Alex


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats again Doc on your first tarpon. I'm glad ya'll made the trek over. Hopefully Mark will get one soon.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Congrats again Doc on your first tarpon. I'm glad ya'll made the trek over. Hopefully Mark will get one soon.


Thanks Chris! I really appreciate the tips you shared over the PFF. Really helped to get him on the line but once it was hooked I was not prepared for the strength and unpredicatability of the fish's fight. 

Fight it was! Soon as I tighted the drag the fish sailed out of the water. The fish traveled another 100 feet or so and then came airborne again. My line went limp and I thought I'd lost the fish. I reeled line like crazy and suddenly the rod doubled over again. The fish changed direction multiple times. Several times it came toward the kayak as it dove deep. It then quickly turned and shot off..... all the while coming to the surface with a jump when it broke the surface. There was no giving up by this fish. The full hour of the fight the fish did not let up. I checked the drag on my reel after getting back to the house and was shocked to find that it was very tight and yet the fish would make crazy long runs. 

I am trying to imagine fighting a fish like Alan's that was maybe 60 pounds heavier than mine...... OM goodness! 

Like Brandon said, these fish are in a league of thier own! Looking forward to watching Mark get his tarpon!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Another WOW !!!!

Robin


----------

